# Fehler/Probleme/Bugs hier rein!



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

Posted hier bitte Fehler und Probleme, die ihr mit der Questdatenbank oder der Map habt!

 Danke!


----------



## Juebar (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

Bekomme gerade folgende Fehlermeldung:

"MDB2 Error: constraint violation "

Beim Eintragen der Quest: Die Suche nach Lalia

BTW: Bitte die Quest "Suche nach Lalia" löschen. Hab ich aus versehen ohne "Die" abgespeichert.

Danke !

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

Den Questnamen kannst Du editieren... klicke auf die Quest und dann oben in das Suchfeld wo Du einen NPC eintragen kannst, da ist ein Link "Quest bearbeiten".


----------



## Juebar (10. Mai 2007)

Jo das weiss ich schon. 

Das Problem ist: Ich hab die Quest 2x eingestellt ... einmal mit "Die" und einmal ohne "Die".... und die Fassung ohne "Die" müsste komplett gelöscht werden. Das kann ich nicht, oder doch ?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

ah ok, nee das kannst Du noch nicht. Ich hoffe, dass wir das bald auch machen können. Bisher muss crowley da Hand anlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deibels (12. Mai 2007)

Die Map von Thorins Hallen geht nach wie vor nicht seit beginn. Möglicher Fehler: ES heisst Thorins Hallen und nicht Halle.

Dringendes TS Gespräch zur Mapdatenbank erforderlich !!!

Gruss Deibels DorenaK


----------



## Crowley (14. Mai 2007)

Zunächst einmal ein dickes Sorry, dass es bei der Technik in den letzten Wochen so geschleift hat. Wir waren ziemlich beschäftigt in letzter Zeit. Ich hab am Freitag schon angefangen die wichtigsten Probleme bei der Hdro-DB anzugehen und hoffen, dass ich die neue version heute abend noch online stellen kann. Das Problem mit der Karte von Thorins Hallen hab ich schon erledigt.


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Ist spät geworden. Aber wenn man "heute abend" etwas großzügiger auslegt hab ichs doch noch geschafft. Der Karteneditor ist online. Ich hab zwar eigentlich alles mal durchgetestet, aber falls ihr noch auf Probleme stoßt, schreibt die einfach hier rein. Um die Löschfunktion für die Quests kümmere ich mich morgen. 

Hier noch ein paar Hinweise:
- Achtet bitte auf die Unterscheidung zwischen Kartenobjekt und Kartenpunkt. Ein Kartenobjekt kann mehrere Punkte auf der Karte haben. Also wenn ihr ein Kartenobjekt bearbeitet ändern sich die Informationen an allen Punkten des Objektes.

- Die Karten sollten jetzt unverzerrt dargestellt werden. In der Standardansicht (so wie sie alle Benutzer sehen) werden sie gegebenfalls verkleinert, um ins Layout zu passen. Im Editor-Modus mit 3 Zoomstufen wird das Layout gandenlos zerrissen. Dafür hab ich leider keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden. Ich hoffe das stört nicht weiter.

- Im Editormodus, wenn man eine Koordinate anklicken soll, funktionieren jetzt die Tooltips nicht mehr, dafür kann man jetzt überall hinklicken. (Vorher wurden die Koordinaten nicht gesetzt, wenn man auf einen vorhandenen Punkt geklickt hat).

- In den Tooltips (Standard-Ansicht) werden jetzt zusätzlich die Symbole neben den Namen angezeigt, damit man zusammenliegende Punkte besser unterscheiden kann.

- Falls ihr einzelne Punkte in der Karte nicht zum Bearbeiten anklicken könnt, weil sie übereinanderliegen benutzt am besten die Suchfunktion, dort gibt es jetzt einen "bearbeiten"-Link

Ich hoffe, damit konnte ich zunächst erst mal die größten Hindernisse beseitigen. Nochmal sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Deibels (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
supie das sich im Karteneintrage Bereich endlich was getan hat, prima gelößt.
Im einigen Bereichen bekommt man allerdings eine Fehlermeldung (MDB2 Error: null value violates not-null constraint) wenn man einen Kartenpunkt eintragen will.
Thorins Hallen jetzt vorhanden ( juhu) aber man kann nichts eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## ouny (15. Mai 2007)

Deibels schrieb:


> Hallo,
> supie das sich im Karteneintrage Bereich endlich was getan hat, prima gelößt.
> Im einigen Bereichen bekommt man allerdings eine Fehlermeldung wenn man einen Kartenpunkt eintragen will.
> Thorins Hallen jetzt vorhanden ( juhu) aber man kann nichts eintragen
> ...



huhu

Feste Guruth das gleiche bekomme ->>MDB2 Error: null value violates not-null constraint
die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Sollte jetzt gehen.


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

So, jetzt kann man endlich auch Quests löschen. Ich hoffe, dann steht einem Frühjahrsputz nichts mehr im Wege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowweb (18. Juni 2007)

Servus,
bei der Angmar-Karte gibt es Gebiete, die dort eigentlich nicht hingehören:
Test
Grünweg
Lehma-Koti (2x eigetragen)
Skathmúr (2x eigetragen, ist auf meinen Mist gewachsen, da die Seite mal wieder elend langsam war und ich wohl einmal zu oft refresht hab - man möge mir bitte verzeihen...)

Dazu ist standardmäßig der Grünweg ausgewählt, was beim anlegen eines neuen Gebiets dazu führt, dass Kartenpunkte falsch kategorisiert werden, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Gruß und gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jens


----------



## Hamrok (1. August 2007)

Also ... wenn man eine Mail an Hdro-Datenbank (über Mitglieder gesucht) schreibt, erhält man ein paar Tage später diese Mail (ich denke da stimmt was mit der Weiterleitung nicht. Wäre doch schade, wenn der eine oder andere Helfer aufgibt, da er keine Antwort bekommt):

This is the mail system at host mail.buffed.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<hdro@datenbank>: connect to datenbank[62.146.108.150]: Connection refused


----------



## Myronn (1. August 2007)

Ich leite das als PN mal an den ZAM weiter. Dann können die Jungs sich das anschauen!


----------



## Hamrok (14. November 2007)

Es gibt ja nun anscheinend neue Maps (z.B. im Nebelgebirge). Neugierig wie ich war, habe ich gestern mal vorsichtig dort reingeschaut und wollte auch ganz pflichtbewußt die gefunden Punkte eintragen.

Doch sind hier noch die alten Maps eingetragen!?

In Buffed Cast beschäftigt ihr euch auch kaum noch mit HdRO?? Obwohl es doch eigentlich viel zu erzählen gibt. Pflegt ihr noch die HdRO Sparte (außer den News)? Es müßte mal ein bisschen Arbeit reingesteckt werden, das wir mit dem aktuellen Stand helfen können.
Auch wird eine Item Datenbank immer notwendiger. In dieser Richtung müßte sich auch mal was bewegen.

Bis dann
Hamrok


----------



## Dargrimm (14. November 2007)

Hamrok schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nun anscheinend neue Maps (z.B. im Nebelgebirge). Neugierig wie ich war, habe ich gestern mal vorsichtig dort reingeschaut und wollte auch ganz pflichtbewußt die gefunden Punkte eintragen.
> 
> Doch sind hier noch die alten Maps eingetragen!?
> 
> ...



Hi Hamrok und auch an den Rest, 

wir wissen, dass die Herr der Ringe Datenbank in letzter Zeit stark nachgelassen hat und haben nächste Woche ein Meeting, auf dem wir alles wichtige besprechen und konzeptionieren werden. Die neuen Karten werden sobald wie möglich eingepflegt, ausserdem stellen wir das Koordinatensystem auf das des Spiels um - was schon mal eine Hilfe für Euch zum Überprüfen sein wird. 
Was bisher vom Datenbank Team hier schon geleistet wurde, ist beachtlich und wir wissen die Arbeit zu sehr schätzen und hoffen, dass Ihr auch weiterhin mitarbeitet!

Was unsere Berichterstattung im buffedCast und buffedShow betrifft, kann ich nur sagen, dass wir meiner Ansicht nach zu Buch 11 eine Menge vorab erzählt haben und nachdem der Patch online war, dies alles nur wiederholen hätten können. Am Freitag kann ich endlich was zu Buch 12 erzählen; und in der buffedShow sind Herr-der-Ringe-Sachen fest eingeplant, keine Sorge. Und sowohl Anja Gellesch, unsere News-Elbin und ich forschen regelmässig auf den einschlägigen HdRO-Seiten nach Neuigkeiten, aber solange weder Turbine noch Codemasters etwas Interessantes für uns haben, berichten wir auch nicht - logisch oder?  

Desweiteren bitte ich Euch, konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen, damit wir was haben fürs Meeting und wir dann mit der Planung vorankommen und auch etwas Umsetzen. 

Und mit konkreten Vorschlägen meine ich nicht, "Ne Item-Datenbank wäre toll". sondern sowas wie 

*BEISPIEL: *
Item-Datenbank: 
xx Kategorien; mit jeweils xx Unterkategorien. 
Beispiel: 

Waffen: 
-> Einhand-Äxte
-> Einhand-Schwerter
-> Zweihand-Äxte
Rezepte:
-> Waffenschmied
-> Drechsler
-> Koch
Verbrauchsgegenstände: 
-> Tränke
-> Nahrungsmittel

etc. 

Wichtige Vorschläge wären vor allem, was Ihr bei Eurer bisherigen Arbeit als problematisch empfunden habt, was die Eingabe-Maske betrifft. Was wir defintiv ändern, ist die Koordinaten-Berechnung auf den Karten und die Aktualisierung der Karten und zwar so schnell wie es geht. 
Das große Problem bei HdRO ist eben, dass wir die Sachen NICHT einfach auslesen können wie bei WoW sondern alles was wir machen, per Hand eingetragen werden muss. 

Wie gesagt, ich danke Euch allen für Eure Mühe und Eure Mitarbeit und bitte Euch nur noch um ein wenig Geduld, wir haben schlicht zu viel alltägliche Arbeit um die Ohren und grade deshalb reagieren wir auch oft auf Nachrichten nicht prompt oder mit großer Verzögerung. Und grade was PNs angeht: Emails sind - zumindest in meinem Fall - defintiv besser, PNs gehen am Tag so viele ein, dass schnell welche übersehen werden.

ich hoffe, Ihr habt Verständnis und helft uns auch weiterhin, dann haben wir bald eine ordentliche Herr-der-Ringe-Datenbank.     

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2007)

Zur Item-Datenbank sage ich:
Am meisten gefragt sind die Hadwerksitems.
Also Crit-Items und Items für Einmalrezepte.
Wie so etwas aussehen kann sieht man z.B. hier oder hier, wobei ich die erstgenannte Seite besser finde.

Das Umstellen des Koordinatensystems ist eine gute Entscheidung, so helfen einem die Tipps, die auf der Seite und im Magazin gebracht werden auch mal weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamrok (15. November 2007)

Oh ja .. die Umstellung des Koordinatensystems ist wirklich eine feine Sache!

Und macht Euch da mal keine Gedanken ... Wenn HdRO Spieler etwas haben, dann ist es "Geduld" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber mache zur Zeit mehr RP und kann kaum was zu questen beitragen. Aber es sind ja bald Feiertage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weihnachten naht mit großen Schritten. Da sollte sich doch das eine oder andere Stündlein finden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache mir auch mal Gedanken über eine Itemdatenbank, wie man diese von der DB her gestalten könnte.

Bis dann
Hamrok


----------



## Heswald (5. Mai 2008)

Bei den Kartenpunkten in Forochel ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Punkte zwar einigermaßen richtig sind, aber im "popup" sind die Himmelsrichtungen falsch. Aus Nord wird Süd und aus West wird Ost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob dieses Problem nur bei mir auftritt und aus welchen Gründen, 
aber wenn ich auf der Startseite in der HdRO-Datenbank z.B. das Quest "Neuer Glanz" suche wird es nicht gefunden.
Wenn ich jetzt aber in die Datenbank selbst reingehe und in der Auflistung aller Quests diese Aufgabe manuell suche so wird sie gefunden.
Könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegt, bzw. ob bei euch dasselbe Problem auftritt?


----------



## M_of_D (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Datenbank dir das Quest nicht anzeigt, weil keine Region eingetragen ist. Hab das mit 2 anderen Quests probiert und die Datenbank zeigt sie mir auch nicht an. Einfach in den Quest noch die Region eintragen ( Thorins Tor, Breeland etc... ) dann müsste es funktionieren.


----------

